# What are you listening to?



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

If I die young - the Band Perry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJqUN9TClM


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Ray LaMontagne - Trouble

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_ttbun_YoQ


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Gnarls Barkley - Crazy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2B6SjMh_w


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Seal - Crazy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fc67yQsPqQ


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Aerosmith - Crazy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGM5GkINMMI


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Joe Bonamassa hes a blues/ rock. Great stuff!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just to continue the theme.....


http://youtu.be/2OVtpnpCOKM


Hobbsy


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Watching F1 race and listening to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkjv9SscotY Two of my fave things


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Suliko don't mention who's winning the race!

It's 7.45pm sunday evening here in the UK and its not on TV here until 10.30pm this evening  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZNtticFI60&feature=colike


Hobbsy


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*hobbsy1010*, no worries, I won't tell ya


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Antiques road show in the UK....juat cause I am a saddo...with my Vizsla by my side..


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Watching vietnam lost films on history channel in uk. Mylo lying at my feet having just been on a long walk in the woods with my wife. Not sure if he's asleep or passed out from the shock that my wife wanted to take him a walk instead of me!! Oh well I won't complain.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails been on my i-pod today..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Will that not ruin your i-pod...all those nails..


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm in Jeff Buckley mood now  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8AWFf7EAc4


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Randy Travis - Point of Light

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/06/be-point-of-light.html

There is a story that goes with the video on RBD blog.

This could be the companion quote to go with this very solid tune. "Never, never be afraid, to do what's right, especially if the well-being of a person or animal is at stake. Society's punishments are small compared to the wounds we inflict on our soul when we look the other way." — Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Sorry folks ...but its Rush..snakes and arrows live for me..


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Boyce Avenue - via Pandora.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Broken, by seether.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Yiruma - River Flows in You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhN7SG-H-3k


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam likes country in the car and classical at home


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Boyce Avenue - Apologize. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DOasai3_Vo


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful Girls / Stand By Me - by who else? Boyce Avenue:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm2fTDpuyyM


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Eagles- Take it Easy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sir Elton John --- Philadelphia Freedom


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Bon Jovi (don't judge me!) - You give love a bad name.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Gary Numan been my choice today ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Kelly Clarkson - Already gone


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Hinder - without you. Love this song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NNg4r4qYPw


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

"Time Is Love" by Josh Turner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fefu8tca4EY

"I know I gotta put in the hours,
make the money while the sunlight shines
but anything i gotta get done,
it can get done some other time

Time is love, gotta run,
love to hang longer,
but I got someone who waits,
waits for me and right now
she's where i need to be,
time is love, gotta run."

Nothin' beats listening to a country song in a truck with your man and your Vizsla by your side. 8)


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Sara Evans - stronger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22zB6Soc2Gk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

seen this band many times with The King

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VQwX9h6kWo&feature=related


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> seen this band many times with The King
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VQwX9h6kWo&feature=related


the images don't do the guy justice, before the ravages of alcoholism and drug abuse took their toll I'd say (not in a gay way, just an observational way) that he was probably the most alluringly handsome man I've ever seen, but that's taken from a male perspective, ladies may disagree.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q2xkvVmABg


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have just returned from a long walk with Darcy, I am about to iron my uniform shirts with the sounds of Iron Maiden Rock in Rio concert offering encouragement.....guess Darcy wont be sleeping to long..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

one of my all time favourite bands
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-uKjLEk17M


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Chris Rea - On the beach 

I just love his voice and music! :  8)


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

7 year old kid. Great job, kiddo!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GX_cpNp1Tk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and now and again a bit of prog rock is just fine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57HicYcY4Ow


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

but it always comes back to NIN ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvJKVKglIRs


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and then there's the "dream" collaboration betwixt NIN and Gary Numan,,,,,the polymoog that Numan plays in this gig actually belongs to one of my friend's,,there's only 5 of them in the UK and my friend owns 3 of them :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qlUFKFHNIU


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the band that I've seen most times through all their various line ups/name changes. First saw them in 1980 as Southern Death Cult, playing to 50 of us in a local civic hall. saw them another 14 times after that, but I purposely stayed away from the stadium gigs (I hate stadium gigs)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgPvRSAdK6o&feature=related


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

told you all it was a _*large*_ glass of wine ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqdSX_JmsXE


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Passenger - Let her go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqLUQ-oWt1s

Mumford and Sons -Feel the tide

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3Jsm1YHf1Y

Stornaway - Fuel up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1FH2arQh0Q&feature=related


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

....people complaining :-\


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> ....people complaining :-\


lol 


Poor kid. Sorry man. I have to listen to loud-banana-eater sometimes...which is worse?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf6jNeCQv2k


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

BBC news, a mug of hot chocolate,and my Vizsla snoring by my side.Heaven..


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2Wj6bdEozo 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

rain belting down on the porch canopy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/its-time-to-get-gun-song.html


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bit of Sunday morning 'Blues'.........(Sunday morning for me anyway 8)!!)

http://youtu.be/f_pAxSfSQhg

Hobbsy


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Kicking it with you


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

BigPappapumpSwedePower1 coming down the shoot

stacking meat we made em scream some

the Power team



http://youtu.be/DC6J1kUd-64


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

8)




http://youtu.be/9G19TWqolIQ


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I am listening to my Wife shouting....ARE YOU ON THAT BLOODY FORUM AGAIN...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sausage sizziling - PIKE at my side with a bad case of icecles - then in the truck to spend the day with my 3 grandchildren - then it will be giggles as PIKE plays with 3 2 legged PUPS - he loves it and they do to !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sunday with the grandchildren - Conner 8 - Gratz 6 & Lauren 4 ( just like Boggie & Becall ) she is a chatter box !!!! PIKE spent the day at her side waiting 4 a command he knew - never happened - sitting on the deck @ bar hieght table with all the the toys PIKE found in the yard - from sit 2 the top of the table ( on all 4's ) - so MUCH 4 trainning - if it gets better than this - PLEASE SHOOT ME LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its a Bob Marley night.

http://youtu.be/nlk9Sj4Ns2k

http://youtu.be/CHekNnySAfM


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

YouTube clips:

Canada gun registration. Without a doubt, I believe this is where we are heading here in the USA, only faster. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_52pMg8qQcc&NR=1&feature=endscreen

It's freedom night.
RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OH MAN! redbirddog!!! this is so scary!! I hear that the government is buying up all the ammo, and putting the big squeeze on the manufactures... soon even if you do have a gun. You will only be able to use it as a hammer. They will eliminate the 2nd ammenment one way or the other.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> OH MAN! redbirddog!!! this is so scary!! I hear that the government is buying up all the ammo, and putting the big squeeze on the manufactures... soon even if you do have a gun. You will only be able to use it as a hammer. They will eliminate the 2nd ammenment one way or the other.


When certain things happen in the US part of the population wants to ban everything.
They are not history buffs, and do not believe in history repeating itself.
The some politicians jump on the tragedy quickly. They have been waiting for it to push their on agenda.
The another part of the population buys up everything possible. It also starts the same day as the tragedy, or before some elections. They buy it either to hoard before the laws change, or resale for profit.
Either way a short supply raises prices.
Then you have the people that haven't seen how this happen before.
They go to the store to buy ammo for target practice or hunting to find the shelves bare.
It they are not bare, the price has doubled or tripled.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: What are you listening to?*



TexasRed said:


> tknafox2 said:
> 
> 
> > OH MAN! redbirddog!!! this is so scary!! I hear that the government is buying up all the ammo, and putting the big squeeze on the manufactures... soon even if you do have a gun. You will only be able to use it as a hammer. They will eliminate the 2nd ammenment one way or the other.
> ...


Welcome to the land of Oz. Been that way here since 1996 when one idiot killed people with a gun. 

A man punches and kills another.....bad person.

A man beats up another with a baseball bat........bad person.

A man stabs another with a knife........bad person.

A man shoots another with a gun........ban all guns. 

You know it makes sense......


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Shut da barn door

Freedom is not free the yuppies never bled red for soils

Big Red 1 for Life"

and without fear a 6ft 5 266lbs human war machine for less ;D

Sports it like all I do the truth

but I will say this I like it man sweat close wrapped hands only and first'

I take the Liver first ;D

the head will come 

but what a bucket of beef and protection :-*

lmao

Bring it

Independence no policies no politics there all liars takers and frauds

Golden Thunder britches will take the front door rear or the ditch and tested expert in any gun made up to the Rocket launcher 

she said

Plea

yes your honor

She was some fun"

Warriors Viking STAND

face the light of God

the tricks to take it all

makes us all sheep

Fear is Not My Option

I fight for Less

God Bless all Freedom Fighters

you loose the right

it will never be granted again

mental health is the issue and lack of family values 

don't like the stand No fears turn the page

Warriors real ones die alone

God is by the side and the valor code


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

See where you stand. Watch the movie "Defiance" and look at the characters.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034303/

Which character do you relate to if you were in their places? 

That will tell you more about yourself than anything else if you are honest.

Not political, not emotional, just real life.

Sometimes life is more than just cute puppies.

RBD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Saw it 2x

none of them ;D

but it was a dandy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> and without fear a 6ft 5 266lbs human war machine for less


Yeah Rudy, they could have used you for sure. I'm 6ft 0in. 185lbs. More of the size of the actors in the film. 

RBD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Biggens get shot first ;D 

your a a much less greater backstop 8)

as you take the hill why were the littles behind me? :

Crayons were a tad dull

Dem' Vikings ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm listening to my bloodhound Pearl snoring next to me while I'm reading your posts.
It is very peaceful and comforting... everyone is happy!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

headphones on, volume up maximum ;D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXNe8_jEMTM


----------



## TexasStar (Jan 13, 2013)

*Great photo*

Beyond the amazing beauty of these dogs and their lovely nature. The peace and stability of the ball in the water in contrast to the dog's energy and motion. You need to submit this somewhere. Unique photo of an obviously incredible dog. I love this shot.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

When U get your pup at 8wks + and bring them home - put them on your chest - your heart beat & the rhythm of your breathing is the only music they need 2 hear !!!!!!!! after that they VVill always be close !!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mumford & Sons........

Closing Glastonbury.........

Live......

Coooool 

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

RUSH ;D..snakes and arrows live concert....well it's pre recorded live...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCg2BoKiuOM Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/NoLc43YuuTw

Calming me and the dogs at the moment


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The dogs snore.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

allsorts today whilst I've been decorating at home, from Pink Floyd, Hawkwind, Chameleons(UK), real early Genesis, I'm just an old prog rocker at heart


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This song always make me think of Cash, with his I'm the man attitude.
http://youtu.be/fm660vIn8Tg


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Hunter Hayes' "I Want Crazy" reminds me of Dexter every time... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvtXgNtYFMs


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> Hunter Hayes' "I Want Crazy" reminds me of Dexter every time...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvtXgNtYFMs


I don't want easy. I want crazy.
That perfectly fits people that want to own this breed.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> > Hunter Hayes' "I Want Crazy" reminds me of Dexter every time...
> ...


You asked for it!!!

Here's Crazy......http://youtu.be/JJeeSORaSQM

Welsh Style!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water!!!!

Here's Real Crazy.......http://youtu.be/O-yKq-FsFyk

Welsh Style!!!!!!

Go on, you know you love it 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Back from the KY pheasant hunt - PIKE is on the couch CRUSHED be hind me snoring - & once again - I NEVER LISTEN 2 my own ADVICE - LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

My four year old granddaughter talking to me on the walkie-talkie saying "I'm coloring! Roger that.". "What do you want me to do now Gampi?". "Roger up."
"I'm almost done coloring Gampi. Roger that!"

Too much fun.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Listened to these on Radio 2 this morning on the way to work in the van!

http://youtu.be/DXz0Hptz60Q

And there's me thinking Country is only done well from the other side of the 'Pond' 

Lovely tone's .......

Enjoy 

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not really a country song, but I like to listen to different genres of music.


http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=73F4507C3C7D312EE49B73F4507C3C7D312EE49B


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Stranglers (the Raven) was my pick this evening whilst cooking tea


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - if I were you - after looking at the new puppy pics - all eyes closed - waiting 4 the day they open - only one choice - baby Vs have BLUE EYES !!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - if I were you - after looking at the new puppy pics - all eyes closed - waiting 4 the day they open - only one choice - baby Vs have BLUE EYES !!!!


or "Behind Blue Eyes",,,The Who


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

R said:


> Har - if I were you - after looking at the new puppy pics - all eyes closed - waiting 4 the day they open - only one choice - baby Vs have BLUE EYES !!!!





harrigab said:


> R said:
> 
> 
> > Har - if I were you - after looking at the new puppy pics - all eyes closed - waiting 4 the day they open - only one choice - baby Vs have BLUE EYES !!!!
> ...



Surely 'Green Eye's'!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Not really a country song, but I like to listen to different genres of music.
> 
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=73F4507C3C7D312EE49B73F4507C3C7D312EE49B


Yeh that's 'Country' trust me...

Just taken from a different genre!!

English Stylie...

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash

Sitting listening to the XM radio in our motor home with just Bailey and Chloe in our annual January sabbatical.

No TV or news for ten days. We are four days in and 40 miles of desert hikes in the Sonoran desert of Arizona under our paws and boots boondocking off the grid.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hobs
There was no twang in her voice, so I couldn't understand her.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=103CE9774177FAAE17B5103CE9774177FAAE17B5


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

OK -this morning V4 the duck hunt - up @ 5:30 - put a pot of coffee on - walk past PIKE faking sleep on the couch ( who wants 2C me in my boxers ! ) gearing up - go 2 youtube Vid by Fatboy Slim - Weapon of Choice - mine a 370 Beretta jam o matic - Christopher Walken does the dancing - always makes me smile !!!!!!!!! you have 2 watch it !!!!! dressed & get my 1st cup ! PIKE is wide awake now - watch the vid again - out the front door - PIKE is so far ahead of me - a good but not great morning @ the pond - 2 green heads 1 red head 1 black - the best - 2 swans got up - only C them every 3-4 yrs !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WHAT. You get to sleep in till 530 when going duck hunting? I need to move closer to the ponds.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR -15min ride 2 pond farm - SWEET !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So jealous. The earliest I get up is 2:30, and think I've got to sleep in if its a 4am wakeup call.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

;DTR -eat your heart out !!!!! 15 min 2 the pond - 20min 2 Cedar creek sportsman's club (some of the best pups in the country run there ) across the road Cedar Creek lake - THE BEST !!!! - out our back door - Herrington Lake !!!!!! if this is not Heaven ! I do not want 2 go 2 **** !!!!!


----------

